# Sticky  Please read



## poppy05

*************************

Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, 
you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday.
Therefore we ask _each member_ to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.
Please use the "*report to moderator*" function and let us deal with it.

*************************


----------



## pandm17

Hi All

My partner and I are new to all this, I have been following the board but I dont think I have posted before.  My partner is 30 and Im 33, we are keen to get on this journey as my age and several other reasons.

We have had AMH done and it was 8.42, not too sure about these results yet from reading past posts it seems very low but until our consultation im not going to worry about that.  We go for consultation this week which is exciting.  Im looking forward to speaking to the doctor and embryologist so we can push ahead.  

Im generally quite sporty and eat well, dont drink much but up until like 4 weeks ago I smoked but having no problem now stopped and wont smoke again in this journey.

I just wanted an idea from this stage until I may be pregnant how long is it usually? Say like 3-6 months from you pay for treatment? Or quicker or slower? We have been told we are going to be ICSI which of course I have researched!

Its nice to read alot of your posts.  We have recorded every little thing we have done and going to take videos of us speaking before each appointment etc.  I want to be able to complile it all together to show not only the baby but all of my family especially my nieces and nephews who are gay.  When we initially thought about having a baby, we didnt know what direction to go in.  Only we had a few people that had gone through clinics in Belfast this helped us along.

Thanks for reading! Keep posting its great for Newbies!
pandm17


----------

